

Ask HN: Contributors for open courseware on web development - hiteshtr

I always wanted a structured free course on web development which covers every aspect of web development, so I am going to create a project for it. What I want is some guidance and contributors from web development industry so that together we can create some great free and open-sourced course. I don&#x27;t know where to start, I am just a beginner in this industry. Still I created a github repo with some catalogue from my point of view. The link is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hiteshtr&#x2F;open-courseware-web-development<p>Any one wants to contribute or join me in can mail me:
hiteshtr_at_gmail_dot_com
======
codez
The things is web development is a huge thing to cover and there are several
languages concerned with each aspect.

The building blocks for free courses are out there. I think this is where
pineapple.io plays a part.

[http://www.pineapple.io](http://www.pineapple.io)

~~~
hiteshtr
So what is you suggestion should I drop my idea ?

------
maxschumacher91
have you seen this?
[http://www.theodinproject.com/](http://www.theodinproject.com/)

~~~
hiteshtr
but this project is based on ruby on rails only, what about other aspects of
web like responsiveness, protocols, security and best practices

~~~
ryannevius
have you seen this? [http://www.mysliderule.com/web-
dev](http://www.mysliderule.com/web-dev)

~~~
hiteshtr
yes I have seen it but my goal is to make this course more than just a
collection of links by adding some tasks and also some tests

------
ohmygeek
adding here just so the link is clickable: [https://github.com/hiteshtr/open-
courseware-web-development](https://github.com/hiteshtr/open-courseware-web-
development)

------
ohmygeek
wow! this is awesome! I'll chip in.

